# Dog wont leave me alone! lol



## sh347 (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I got my puppy Diesel a week ago... hes been very good and im having someone train him in two weeks but for now i have a small problem with him... Everywhere I walk around the house he follows me! Not that it bothers me or anything but i feel bad because hes sleeping and out cold at night and if i go to the kitchen he jumps up and follows me.. and he's GLUED to my leg at all times! Even when sitting on the couch he lays down in between my feet! I don't think it should be like this... any help would be appreciated..


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

sh347 said:


> Well I got my puppy Diesel a week ago... hes been very good and im having someone train him in two weeks but for now i have a small problem with him... Everywhere I walk around the house he follows me! Not that it bothers me or anything but i feel bad because hes sleeping and out cold at night and if i go to the kitchen he jumps up and follows me.. and he's GLUED to my leg at all times! Even when sitting on the couch he lays down in between my feet! I don't think it should be like this... any help would be appreciated..


:wub:He loves you! haha My Max is the same way and he is 10 months old!! I dont think there is anything wrong with it... 

Heck, i could get up, go to the bathroom, use it, clean my face, take a shower, and an hour later open the door and he is laying at the door waiting for me lol


----------



## sh347 (Feb 10, 2011)

lol i figured that out i love the little guy too! but i feel really bad when he wakes up from a deep sleep just to follow me to the kitchen to be back in a matter of two minutes...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Surprise! This is the way he's going to be for the rest of his life. I haven't been able to even go to the bathroom by myself in forever.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Surprise! This is the way he's going to be for the rest of his life. I haven't been able to even go to the bathroom by myself in forever.


Ditto. Tessa follows me in the bathroom every time. I've gotten so used to it that if she's a bit slow, I'll pause in the doorway and say "well are you coming or not?" until she catches up.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My Kelpie in Australia does that from outside. She will follow whoever is in the single level house around by watching through the windows. When we ate at night she would jump up on the picnic table outside and watch us all !! ;-)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lin said:


> Ditto. Tessa follows me in the bathroom every time. I've gotten so used to it that if she's a bit slow, I'll pause in the doorway and say "well are you coming or not?" until she catches up.



yup! same with Shasta. She gets this sad look on her face if i start to close the door and she hasnt caught up yet. So i have to wait until she is in before i can pee! lol.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

This is just something you will have to get used to. This is why GSDs are called velcro dogs. They truly stick with you for everything. You move,they move that is just the way it is before long you won't even notice it anymore. The velcro thing will be second nature to you. You can forgot ever going to the bathroom by yourself again even if you shut the door they will be right there waiting for you. You will learn not to feel bad about leaving the room and he wake up to follow you. He is gonna wake up and follow you no matter what. It is a GSD trait.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the velcro thing . Pure devotion . My dog hangs at the bathroom door every morning while I shower and then sits in her special chair while I dress and have my cup of tea . Watches my eveRy movE every morning. If she could tie my shoe laces she would ........


----------



## xenos56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep! Get used to it as the other posters have stated here. Mine clings to me like Velcro!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I learned the hard way might as well take the dogs into the bathroom while I shower if I dont' they lay up against the outside of the bathroom door and since the door opens out, it can be very hard to open when you have 3 dogs leaning on it to get in at the same time.
I love that they're velcro dogs don't know what I would do with a non velcro one


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Good grief I have an entire herd of dogs following me around! lol Aside from constantly tripping over them and my pants being covered in hair all the time...I absolutely love it! It's a good sign, he loves you is all :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

sh347 said:


> lol i figured that out i love the little guy too! but i feel really bad when he wakes up from a deep sleep just to follow me to the kitchen to be back in a matter of two minutes...


You think you feel bad now, wait until he's 13 years old and can barely walk but STILL follows you everywhere. My mother in law is dealing with this and it breaks her heart.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, that's fairly typical of most puppies, but a GSD is always going to do that, lol.


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

You're worried about it? Heck...I worry when they DON'T follow me. Are you sick puppy? What have I done wrong? Don't you love me?!?! Maybe I lack self-confidence...oh...nope...my self-confidence is the dog sitting next to me now.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Feb 19, 2011)

sh347 said:


> Well I got my puppy Diesel a week ago... hes been very good and im having someone train him in two weeks but for now i have a small problem with him... Everywhere I walk around the house he follows me! Not that it bothers me or anything but i feel bad because hes sleeping and out cold at night and if i go to the kitchen he jumps up and follows me.. and he's GLUED to my leg at all times! Even when sitting on the couch he lays down in between my feet! I don't think it should be like this... any help would be appreciated..


This is pretty normal, GSDs are very social and physical dogs. It will probably fade a little as the dog grows older but never completely go away. 

In my household we joke that our's has to "be right in the middle of everything". She will often be found laying alongside someone watching TV, or at least positioned where she can easily check up on "her family". If I am doing some gardening, she will be nearby "helping". Or if I'm on the computer she'll come and nudge my arm away from the mouse (very annoying while playing games!). 

I think it is because they are a particularly protective and perceptive breed. Always alert and wanting to know what is going on.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly likes to quietly follow to the point that I turn around and she scares me. Tanner also loves to follow us. It just shows they love us. Molly will go into the bathroom with me sometimes, but not that much.

My dogs like to be independent sometimes, but love being around us.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like your pup is acting normal. my dog is 3.5 yrs old.
he'll go into another room and lay down. he can be in the same
room with you but he doesn't have to be so close that you can touch him
and then there's times he's under foot.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WHat did you mean by:



> im having someone train him in two weeks


Thinking that you forgot to mention you AND your pup were going to a trainer?


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have a great dog.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

One point I like to make GSD are Velcro dogs. All ways glued at the hip some times they favor one member of the house hold. Just depends... I never have alone time any more. Lol between my 6 & 7 year old kids and my 11.5 month old my new 11 weeks old fur babies. I can even use the RR or the shower with any peace. But they make me feel safe so I don't mind. Enjoy your pup and look at the pros that he loves you very much.


----------

